# TSD Uniforms



## JWLuiza

I know Pro Force and Sang Moo Sa make TSD trim uniforms.  Who else does?  I also heard Sang Moo Sa aren't as good as they used to be...

Right now I have a 14 oz Pro Force black trim... looking for other options...

Best,


----------



## karatekid1975

My TSD instructor got Pro Force stuff. I still have my TSD uniform, and it's a Proforce, so that's all I know. I couldn't tell ya about Sang Moo Sa. Never had one of their uniforms. Sorry John


----------



## JWLuiza

Laurie,

  Thanks for the reply.  Sang Moo Sa/Pine Tree used to make great black or blue trim Tang Soo Do uniforms.  Recent purchases from them have been lackluster.  I'm getting happier with the 14oz Pro Force each day.  At first they feel like velvet, but they get nicer after a few washes and they are very affordable (www.martialartssupermarket.com)

Best,


----------



## karatekid1975

Thanks for the link  I'll check it out.


----------



## JWLuiza

BUMP

To see if anyone has any info on the TSD Trimmed Uniforms they use.  I'm relatively satisfied with the Pro Force, but I'd like a Tokaido or Shureido level quality.  I'm thinking of just getting a Tokaido trimmed...


----------



## JT_the_Ninja

My dobok may have had a brand name written on it once...can't find it anymore. It's one of the thick, canvas-type ones. I've heard the name Pine Tree before, but can't say for sure if that's what I have now.


----------



## JWLuiza

Geez, well that doesn't help   Sang Moo Sa/Pine Tree used to be ok, but they switched manufactureres, so they aren't as good as they used to be.  Thanks for thinking about it!


----------



## Lynne

I can't help either.  Our forms are ProForce and "sent out" to have trim sewn on.


----------



## Chizikunbo

Proforce is good...but I recommend SUN by Choi Brothers over any one elses..they make great stuff, and the trim is done awesome as well. If you have an account with them, you can get a heavyweight uniform with full midnight blue trim, and a school logo embroidered on the back for about $45


----------



## mjd

Century Martial Arts also has traditional TSD uniform, the caryy many brand names.


----------



## JWLuiza

Century is THE BRAND.  I really don't like century uniforms.  josh - what weight are the Sun uniforms?


----------



## Chizikunbo

10 (poly-cotton) and 12 oz (100% preshrunk cotton)...


----------



## JWLuiza

Hmm.  I'll have to take a look.  I like 14oz or #10 Cotton from Japan...  Getting some fabric for my Tokaido tomorrow.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

JWLuiza said:


> Laurie,
> 
> (www.martialartssupermarket.com)
> 
> Best,


 
They are cheap, but they have terrible customer service.

You may try www.boldlook.net . You have to set up a wholesale account, but you don't need a business license to do so. You just have to be a teacher.
They sell uniforms at less than half the retail price of those other places. 

AoG


----------



## Chizikunbo

Yes, Boldlook is very good as well...they have great stuff all around! Actually I think they are the official supplier of the USSBDMDKF as well...


----------



## Master Ken

I have a pro force which my wife purchsed when I took my Sar Dan and I love it, did the Great North Run in it  2 years ago (1/2 marathon) and I was wrecked... I am  dab hand with a sewing maching so now sew all my students trim on their dobohks.. for a small fee of course..

regards

Ken


----------



## JWLuiza

Master Ken said:


> I have a pro force which my wife purchsed when I took my Sar Dan and I love it, did the Great North Run in it  2 years ago (1/2 marathon) and I was wrecked... I am  dab hand with a sewing maching so now sew all my students trim on their dobohks.. for a small fee of course..
> 
> regards
> 
> Ken


Proforce actually sells uniform with red/green/black/midnight blue trim in 12 oz uniforms... 14 oz black/midnight blue as well, but they are just OK uniforms.


----------



## JWLuiza

I just bought some canvas for my Tokaido.  Pricing out a seamstress now.  Will put up pics afterwards.


----------



## JWLuiza

LOL. Just got this done. Wow am I slow.


----------



## CDKJudoka

Post pics. Does your dojang use black belts or the midnight blue for the yudanja?

Or next time get a single weave judogi kimono. Nice, heavyweight and very soft. I refuse to wear anything else unless I have to (testing and ceremonies, etc.)


----------



## JWLuiza

I'll try tonight with my Mac. We use Black.


----------



## Ryun Ma

For all looking for a quality TSD uniform i HIGHLY suggest the following. being apart of two different martial arts styles with two completely different 
Uniforms I get a good take on many different uniform companies. My tsd sbn has used and will use century to his graveunfortunately Id rather eat glass than wear any century product. They are over priced for very poor material. I swear by anything Tiger Claw. What you gotta do is get what they call a heavyweight Hayashi Uniformunfortunately they only come in all white so you have to get them trimmed at a local stitching place. I have a place that does it for 15 bucks I think. The hayashis run around 35 to 40 bucks and are the best quality, least expensive uniform out there. Best part isits 100 percent cotton! Abosolutely NO poly, which I love. Also when you get to the stitching place you must ask for it to be trimmed out in Black Duck Fabricit is thicker and tougher than cotton and also ask it to be chain stitched all the way around.
Best of luckthis has worked great for me. These uniforms are ridiculously comfortable, truly heavyweight, durable, and they last foreverthey wont do you wrong!


----------



## Omar B

I don't do TSD but I get my gis from Dynamics.  They are a local company and my bud Sal owns a restaurant just down the block from them so I am in the area pretty often.  Their stuff is pretty good quality too.  http://dynamicsworld.com/


----------



## CDKJudoka

I mentioned that to him. I live local to them and that is the only place that my SBN uses. They have fair prices too.


----------



## JWLuiza

Is the Hayashi brushed cotton?

I'm working on opening an account with Dynamics. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dancingalone

JWLuiza said:


> Is the Hayashi brushed cotton?



I'm not sure.  It's not particularly soft, but it's not canvas type material... definitely all cotton.

I don't recommend this uniform myself.  It's inexpensive but the collar just simply isn't as stiff and durable as I would prefer.  Kind of thin and light too for a 'heavyweight'.


----------



## JWLuiza

Probably not doing the Hayashi route. With the cost of going to a tailor, it comes out the same cost as other options where I don't have to go to a tailor.

I might bite the bullet and try the 17 oz pine tree.

Did anyone else notice you can't find pine tree master belts in the states right now?


----------



## JWLuiza

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGwYKHUiH0g&feature=player_embedded

Wearing my trimmed tokaido here.


----------



## OldKarateGuy

Interesting thread. I have had a seamstress sew black trim on my tokaido's twice now, and my experience has been the trim shreds long before the uniform wears out, so I ended up with a ragged looking trim on my expensive tokaido. I have tried Century and did not like at all. I also tried several off brands and gave them away after one washing. I have worn the heaviest Pro Force uniform, which isn't bad, but it is still nothing like a good tokaido or other quality Japanese gi. 
The World Tang Soo Do Association sells a medium weight dan uniform with all the trim and WTSDA embroidery, so it's not really suitable for other TSD styles, plus it's like an 8 oz material maybe, soft and medium weight. No pop at all when doing forms or basics. 
I have also found that even the Pro Force is cut different than the Tokaido - it is slimmer and shorter in the body, so after a lot of washing, it tends to be too short and pulls out of the belt. 
For class, I tend to just wear a heavy canvas uniform without any trim, and for official events, I suck it up and wear a cheaper, thin uniform. 
So I really have not yet found a good solution.


----------



## JWLuiza

OldKarateGuy said:


> Interesting* thread*.


HAHAHAH. nice pun 



OldKarateGuy said:


> I have also found that even the Pro Force is cut different than the Tokaido - it is slimmer and shorter in the body, so after a lot of washing, it tends to be too short and pulls out of the belt.
> For class, I tend to just wear a heavy canvas uniform without any trim, and for official events, I suck it up and wear a cheaper, thin uniform.
> So I really have not yet found a good solution.



I have found the opposite. I generally go up a size when ordering a Tokaido. A Sz 6 Pro Force fits me fin (6'7" 240 lbs).  A Sz 7 tokaido feels a bit snugger.

I bought duck canvas material for the trim, so hopefully the stitching will hold up.


----------



## OldKarateGuy

I'm only 5'8", but I'm pretty wide. In tokaido, 6 1/2, in Pro Force, 5 1/2 or 6. With tokaido, first thing is hack off the sleeves, then it's a perfect fit after a couple of high-heat dryer sessions. Since the Pro Force is already trimmed, I leave the sleeves alone, but of course, they hang past my hands by about 6 inches, and the chest is still too tight. 
2nd time for adding trim, I thought I had a heavyweight canvas material, but it fell apart in no time, left all kinds of little strings hanging down like a fringe. Looked like a fancy cocktail dress or something. 
i just ordered another tokaido, so I may try the trim again with a different fabric. 
Whatever happens with yours, post it here in awhile. Thanks.


----------



## B.Redfield

Just bumped into a guy wearing the Bold Look dobahk at a tournament this weekend, he likes them and they look pretty sturdy, so I may give one a shot.


----------



## OldKarateGuy

I called Bold Look and they added my school as a dealer right away, and sent me a catalog. I may order a couple of their uniforms just to try them out. I'll post the results here. 

I may be looking for something different than others. I like a heavy canvas material that will snap and pop when working out, not a brushed or synthetic material. I prefer a loose fit around the body, not tapered at all. I hack off the sleeves and pant legs to get more air inside, except for maybe one uniform that's like a dress one, for special occasions. 

I like the Tokaido SAW best, but they are outrageously expensive, have to be trimmed (for a Korean style), and my last two did not last.


----------



## JWLuiza

If you find a canvas trimmed uniform, let me know. I prefer canvas too. I'm also interested in the high-end hybrid uniforms that Shureido has.


----------

